# Confused



## Neidenbacher

Greetings, I'm attempting to obtain information o rules and regulations that I need to be made aware of before making decisions to relocate to Germany. Can someone please help?

I am retired and plan on relocating to Germany. Will this require me to obtain a sponsor from a citizen of Germany? Another question will I be required to obtain a visa to live in the Country and what other documents are required. Also if I simply travel on my passport what is the length of time I can stay in the country? 

Best Wishes

J. Cord


----------



## Nononymous

You can stay in Germany for up to 90 days on a US passport; after that you will need a visa. Details found here.


----------



## Nononymous

More specifically, to obtain a residence permit you need to provide proof of health insurance and financial resources to support yourself, and have some halfway valid reason for staying in the country. I'm not sure that Germany is particularly open to retirees wanting to relocate; at least I'm not aware of programs similar to those in southern Europe where buying an expensive house qualifies you for permanent residence. But you could probably make the case that it's your life's desire to learn German and get a one-year student visa on that basis, then extend it.

Note that as an American you don't actually need to obtain a visa before leaving the US; you arrive in Germany and within 90 days you go to your local Ausländerbehörde (foreigners' office) and submit the application. (If it's rejected, you're on your way home.)


----------



## Neidenbacher

Thanks the info was helpful


----------



## Neidenbacher

*Question*

If I were to lease an apartment in Germany and was unable to obtain a visa during my 90 days, What would be the time frame in which I could return for another 90 days visit? Please advise


----------



## Nononymous

90 in 180. Three months in, three months out.


----------



## Neidenbacher

*Thank you*

Six months a year! That would make me a snowbird


----------



## Nononymous

Are you happy or unhappy about this?


----------



## James3214

I'd doubt you would get anything other than a short term or holiday let for your stay as you are unable to orove residence which a lot of landlords would require. Why did you decide on Germany anyway?


----------



## Nononymous

Note that 90 days is the Schengen rule, not just Germany. So you could not divide your time between Germany and, say, France - you'd have to leave Schengen entirely - back to the US, or to the UK, or whatever.

Also, while I can't cite specific examples, I've heard rumour that the border authorities might after a few years become curious about a consistent pattern of 90-in-90-out travel and decide that you were no longer in fact a tourist. So quite apart from the cost and hassle of maintaining two households and flying between them four times a year, you might not be able to do this forever.

If you are serious about this, I'd suggest the following: go live in Germany for three months to see if you like it (you've not indicated why you wish to retire there, so we don't know if you speak the language or have any connection to the country). If you do like it, visit your local Ausländerbehörde to discuss the possibility of staying on, or return to the US and discuss the same with the nearest German consulate.


----------



## Nononymous

James3214 said:


> I'd doubt you would get anything other than a short term or holiday let for your stay as you are unable to orove residence which a lot of landlords would require. Why did you decide on Germany anyway?


Agreed. I'm only talking about visa legalities. Actually finding an apartment could be a challenge. Though if you offer them a year's rent up front, you might find some willing landlords.


----------



## Neidenbacher

*Germany*

I served in The US Army and was stationed at a Missile base a few kilometers from the village of Neidenbach, Electing not to take base housing and living on the economy in the village.

I have many friends that live in the village and I go back for visits several times each year. Perhaps 25 times in the last 15 years. The friends are like family to me, I have no living relatives in the US My last visit was in October 2013 , currently have airline ticket for use at anytime in the next year.

It's simple! I feel at home in the small village and very comfortable with the environment of stress free living.


----------



## Nononymous

That makes sense. There isn't a local widow you'd be willing to marry? That would greatly simplify matters. It sounds like you're well connected so could probably find arrange accommodation.

Anyway, you know the basic parameters. 90-in-180 unless you can get yourself some kind of residence permit. Either try to sort it out with the local foreigners' office on your next visit or see if the embassy will grant you a visa. Paperwork requirements will be published somewhere, but probably it's the basic stuff: passport, birth certificate, proof of health insurance, bank records to show income and assets.


----------



## Nononymous

If the widow thing doesn't work out, what about a registered domestic partnership with an unmarried drinking buddy? That'll get you a residence permit.


----------



## Neidenbacher

*Widows*

I do know several Widows in Neidenbach, Which would be worth the effort.


----------



## Neidenbacher

What amount of Monies is required to live in Germany. I have (2) Two retirement incomes that allows for a fairly comfortable lifestyle here in the US. This income is 22,000.00 Euro's annually @ the current exchange rate,


----------



## Nononymous

As far as I know there isn't a fixed requirement. Assuming you are neither working nor married to an EU national, you will only be granted a residence permit for a reason - study, research etc. - and not to simply retire and live out your days. To apply for a residence permit for study or research you need to prove "sufficient" resources to support yourself, plus health insurance. That amount would be at the discretion of the Ausländerbehörde, I imagine.

In a smaller town you could probably live a simple but comfortable life on 22k euro. You might potentially have German tax obligations on that income if you stayed past six months. No idea how that works.

Again, given that there isn't a formal retirement visa option, on paper I don't think your chances are good. But you could take the approach (either with the consulate in the US if you want visa approval ahead of time, or the local Ausländerbehörde within 90 days of arrival) of saying that you wanted to do a year's "sabbatical" in Germany supported by your retirement income; then towards the end of the year ask for a renewal, and so on. It might work, might not; after a number of years you might even be granted a longer-term residence permit.


----------



## ALKB

Neidenbacher said:


> What amount of Monies is required to live in Germany. I have (2) Two retirement incomes that allows for a fairly comfortable lifestyle here in the US. This income is 22,000.00 Euro's annually @ the current exchange rate,


There are no rules for retiring in Germany as a non-EEA national, which means granting of a residence permit would be at the discretion of the official at the local Ausländerbehörde. 

You would have to show accommodation, health insurance and being able to support yourself financially without recourse to public funds.

22k would definitely take you above any income threshold for benefits, so that's in your favour. Will this income still be paid to you if you live outside of the USA?

Just remember that this would be an application outside of the rules, so even if you tick all the boxes, they can still refuse.


----------



## Neidenbacher

Simple and comfortable is what I seek. The village I have in mind is located in The Effel Region about 12 kilometers from Bitburg. The number of people that live there has not increased in the last 50 years 917 people at this time.


Would there be a prerequisite to have a sponsor "German National" etc.


----------



## Nononymous

Neidenbacher said:


> Would there be a prerequisite to have a sponsor "German National" etc.


Not that I'm aware of. You need to look up the detailed requirements for various visas and residence permits on the Germany embassy web site, or possibly the Ausländerbehörde responsible for the town. That would be the authoritative answer. 

The basic point has been made, though - there is no retirement visa per se, your best outcome is probably a one-year Aufenhaltserlaubnis extended on an ad hoc basis at the discretion of the local Ausländerbehörde. No idea what your chances are. 

Health insurance is a consideration. If your US insurance as retired military is valid outside the country, great; Medicare is not, and private coverage can be expensive.


----------



## beppi

As resident in Germany, you have to (by law) be member of the German health insurance system. If you are not employed, this will cost you between €350 and €700/month depending on your world income.
Also: You will have to pay income tax on your world income, unless a tax treaty with your country says otherwise. (Get a good German tax consultant!)
You will still be able to live a simple life with the remaining money in your chosen village!


----------



## Nononymous

I think the health insurance requirement depends on how you define "resident". We have certainly lived for long stretches (up to a year with Aufenhaltserlaubnis and the works) with just our overseas coverage from Canada.


----------



## Neidenbacher

If one was to travel to different locations in Germany, Luxembourg, Austria, Belgium, and France spending time in each of the different countries, what is the time frame one can stay in Europe?


----------



## Neidenbacher

I want to ship my motor vehicle to Germany and pick it up in Bermenhaven, what insurance coveraage is required and how do I go about obtaining this coverage


----------



## beppi

Without proper long-term visa, you can stay only 90 days out of every 180 within the EU.
Importing a non-EU car is so bureaucratically complicated (plus quite a lot of expenses for converting the car to conform to EU safety and environmental regulations) that it is far more advisable to buy a new or second hand one here.


----------



## Neidenbacher

Hey! Thanks for the input on bring an auto into Europe


----------



## James3214

I agree with Beppi. Importing a non EU car to Germany is just not worth the hassle. You might even spend more converting the car than it is worth!


----------



## Nononymous

Neidenbacher said:


> If one was to travel to different locations in Germany, Luxembourg, Austria, Belgium, and France spending time in each of the different countries, what is the time frame one can stay in Europe?


This we have answered already: purely as a tourist, on a US passport, 90 in 180 within the Schengen countries.


----------

